# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Menophra abruptaria.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, siguiendo con las observaciones de las polillas he encontrado esta que puede ser de las más bonitas o eso es mi apreciación.

Explico un poco las formas de investigar este tipo de mariposa, normalmente se utiliza una trampa de luz, es decir, se coloca una luz en plena oscuridad donde son atraídas las polillas, después se recolectan o se fotografía,  como soy de campo  utilizo una farola con una fotocélula que está encendida toda la noche y aprovecho para fotografiarlas, el sistema es muy bueno puesto que está dentro de una cerca de encinas con lo cual puedo realizar una investigación de especies de este ecosistema.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

